# NCD, AE86 LS1 DRIFT!!!



## aslsmm (Apr 9, 2011)

about a week or two ago i got the go ahead to get the new ft-86 from toyota in 2012. then this craigslist treasure became available so i got it instead.







































any who 500 bones got me the shell, rear end and shitty interior. apparently there are a bunch of people who put rx7 engines in these but with the low end tourqe i think the drifting would be harder to do. its set up for a LS1, i think im gonna go that route. im also going to put in a LSD to give it posi traction. anyway im open to ideas and suggestions on what i should do drive train wise. 


ps if you dont know what a bad ass car this is you should you tube it. they are the nissan skyline's of the drift world. paul walker isnt even cool enough to drive one of these.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 9, 2011)

LSD =/= Posi.

It's even in the name: Limited Slip Differential, as opposed to Positive Traction.

Nice score though, and kudos for the LS1 idea. I'm definitely an LS fan.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 9, 2011)

LS1 in an AE86? Never seen that before, sounds fucking awesome 

I can't stand drifting though.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 9, 2011)

my bad, im fimiliar with mechancs but not posi or LSD. i knew what LSD stood for but i thought that it meant it didnt let the wheels slip as much like in a normal RWD car, also positive traction i figured ment the same thing. o well, learn something new every day. 

im also considering a 13b rotary engine.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 9, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> LSD =/= Posi.
> 
> It's even in the name: Limited Slip Differential, as opposed to Positive Traction.
> 
> Nice score though, and kudos for the LS1 idea. I'm definitely an LS fan.



Nope, Positraction is just a brand name that GM used in the 50s/60s for their LSD that is now used to describe most LSD in the US (like Xerox for copy machines).


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 9, 2011)

thats what i thought. any way what do you guys think i should put in it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 10, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Nope, Positraction is just a brand name that GM used in the 50s/60s for their LSD that is now used to describe most LSD in the US (like Xerox for copy machines).



Nope. Posi is a commonly used term for a locker, or spool (depending). 

A locker (or spool, depending) makes sure both wheels always have power, and spin at the same speed. Sucks for daily driving, since the inside wheel will want to spin faster than it needs to, and will cause the rear end to hop.

LSD allows the power to be distributed between the two drive wheels when it is needed.

But, I digress, it's an argument of semantics.


----------



## Nickthebogan (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuck, I love corollas. Quite a few of my mates have had them over time, sold a gearbox to an Irish who was putting a 1uz (toyota v8) in one.

My boss also has one that he's just having finished. Cream respray, stripped interior 20v 4age rollcage and VEMS ECU.

That will be one fun machine.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice. Definetly don't get a 13b. UNRELIABLE. They sell tons of shit for the 4ag's and the newer ones were 20 valve. There was even a race series that used just this engine.
4AG Tech Notes

I think a Honda F20/22 out of an s2000 would be pretty sweet. Maybe even a 7mgte outta a mk3 supra or really sick if you have the money would be a 2jz outta an mk4 supra. Maybe even a 3sgte ould work.

Best bet is the LS1 though especially if its already set up for it.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 10, 2011)

deffinatly not going with the LS1, after reading tons of reviews and shit about the numerous engine swaps that have been done on these i decided that my two choices are 
1- restore it and just have a fun daily driver
2-3sgte all the way!!!
the mounts were moved and the shifter slot was enlarged to acomodate for the LS1 tranny. despite what they thought when they were planning on putting the ls1 in it, the fire wall would most deffinatly need to be fabricated and modified to fit. then its no longer a cool corolla (weight dist is out the window due to the 50lbs clutch and 150lbs tranny) nor a corvette.

here is a good read about the engine swaps
AE86 Tuning Guide: Crazy Conversions! | Hachiroku.com.au Blog -

and here is the yamaha/toyota 3sgte ae86 corollas. these seem to be the best option for what im looking to do. plus they are 4 cyl power houses. it will be one zippy little car. yay toyota.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 11, 2011)

motor chosen. 3sge beams from a ls300. i should be putting out 240 to the wheels. in a car that weighs 2300#'s that will be more than enough power.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 11, 2011)

I remember seeing a mad FIA GT1 spec engine on ebay and i was always hoping some madman would drop it into some random car for a laugh. 



Anyways, nice thread. Be interesting to see this completed (with copious amounts of pics )


Edit - Just stick the ls1 in it and get epic noise. haha.  Corvette with a civic body shell. Ridiculous.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 11, 2011)

haha, thats bad ass.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Apr 11, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> im also going to put in a LSD to give it posi traction. anyway im open to ideas and suggestions on what i should do drive train wise.


Zexel. You'll thank me later.

Also, six-speed manuals FTW!


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2011)

That's some serious Initial D looking stuff you've got going on there.


----------



## aslsmm (May 12, 2011)

Will mod change the title to ae86 vq35det drift. Since thats the motor im using. Any one on the boards dive a 350z? After doing a fair amount of research i decided that this motor has the drifting capabilities and power upgrade abilities that im looking for. All aluminum. Turbo charger. About 271 rwhp. This should beat anything i come up against in my home town. Ill put up picks when my rolled 350 gets dropped off. The sz performance and psi performance shops are going to help me with the wireing, Tranny housing, rear end and motor mounts. This will take about a year or so to complete so this thread will be necro bumped by me from time to time to deliver pics and update. If any one wants a test drive when shes done lemme know. If your on the west coast id be more than down to drift with some of yall.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 12, 2011)

I want an LS1 in anything, let alone a 2300 pound car.


----------



## aslsmm (May 13, 2011)

Yes ls1 is bad ass but i found a g35 motor with a cracked block for 130. And i bought a bare block for 400. So now i need new pistons and rods. Im into this motor 530 so far. Total cost of the car is 630. Im fucking stoked. Pics of the motor will be up next week.


----------



## caskettheclown (May 13, 2011)

Damn that looks awesome.


Too bad I don't shit about cars...at all


----------



## pink freud (May 13, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I want an LS1 in anything, let alone a 2300 pound car.



How about a Pontiac Fiero? 

V-8 Archie -- Pontiac Fiero V-8 Kits and Kit Cars

Get a 1988 and you have a mid-engined v8 go-cart with Lotus suspension


----------



## vhmetalx (May 13, 2011)

Go 20b or VQ35 in this sucker. 
Congratz on the new car im uber jealous 
I'm looking for something like that within the same price range too for my first legit car that i buy myself.
EDIT:
just saw you ended up getting a VQ!! YES!!!
My buddy Jeremy owns a 350z. I know he goes to my350z and zilvia for info and help and everything. there's another forum too but i forget the name of it.


----------



## Opeth666 (May 13, 2011)

my buddy here in Corpus has the most badass AE86. he has a 1uz motor in it. with ITBs!

heres the thread ae86 1uz swap

and heres a vid of it


* make sure you turn your volume down haha*

mind you this guy knows his stuff, frickin owns a legit R33 Skyline and s2000


----------



## aslsmm (May 14, 2011)

so this is it. the original idea was to buy a rolled 350z but after looking for a few days i was lloking at spending about 4500 for a majorly fucked up one. i was perusing CL and found this g35 motor that had a cracked block. i was told that the block was cracked and i asked what he wanted for it. he said $130. i said okay, then i figured id just buy a block for 400 (see ebay 350z engine block.) then id have this 3500 dollar motor for around 1000. well i drove alll the way from corvallis to vancover and he said he wanted 170 now cause he had higher offers. i wasnt about to lose the deal over 40 bucks so i agreed and loaded the motor into my truck. i got home and the next morning i went out to inspect the motor in the light hoping that the crank wasnt damaged (the engine hit a curb and busted the oil pan and block. or so they thought.) to my delight the oil pan was busted to shit and the oil pump was was fucked, but the block was fine. so i need 300 dollars worth of parts and i should be able to turn the motor over and see if its a go. it looks really promising as of now. this motor is basically an alluminum grand national motor. they can get any amount of power out of these vq35de motors. this was a steal. on top of that me and one other guy picked it up and put it in the back of my truck with relative ease. try that with cast iron. any way more picks to come in the following week.


----------



## aslsmm (May 14, 2011)

sorry i tried to post a pic but no bueno with the copy and paste method from CL. ill post a vid next week.

this site will help me with any parts i may need

http://www.courtesyparts.com/350z-p...piston-crank-flywheel/-c-714_715_716_724.html


----------



## Opeth666 (May 14, 2011)

I have a VQ35DE in my maxima...pulls hard! killed a few stock 350zs with it as well...just curious but if you can get the HR heads from the UpRev Version of the VQ35DE, they were the motors that came stock in the 07 and up models of 350z's. if I remember correctly the HR motor pushed around 295-320 with those heads. might want to look into that. they bolt up directly to the base model blocks as well....also I recommend getting ARP headstuds.


----------



## aslsmm (May 15, 2011)

The 05 g35's are the rev up vq motors. Ps maximas are badass. Im going to leave this as stock as i can. 271rwhp is plenty in this car. Rep for maxima use.


----------



## aslsmm (May 19, 2011)

hey guys so here is a vid of the car and motor. i have a 6 speed tranny and ecu w/ wiring harness. that was spendy. any way i should begin work on this in about a month or so. i really cant wait. every day i wake up and try and think of things i can do on in\t but then i realize that i dont have any tools. haha, i sold them all when i moved. any way heres the vid.


http://s755.photobucket.com/albums/xx197/aslsmm/?action=view&current=video-2011-05-18-09-49-28.mp4


----------



## theo (May 29, 2011)

I have a mate who recently acquired one of these, I think he is sticking a 4AGZE motor into his though.


----------



## aslsmm (Jun 3, 2011)

hey guys so i did some work on the car today. wasnt much, just took the fendes off and the wiring harness. i want to strip this down to the bone and cure the rust before it gets bad, its really minimal rust right now and id like to keep it that way. also am going to  strengthen the chassis so i figured id be easier to take it apart and do it from the ground up instead of working around the wires and everything. plus i want to paint everything so its alot of prep work. any way here are the two vids. enjoy.


before and

after


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


> Nice. Definetly don't get a 13b. UNRELIABLE. They sell tons of shit for the 4ag's and the newer ones were 20 valve. There was even a race series that used just this engine.
> 4AG Tech Notes
> 
> I think a Honda F20/22 out of an s2000 would be pretty sweet. Maybe even a 7mgte outta a mk3 supra or really sick if you have the money would be a 2jz outta an mk4 supra. Maybe even a 3sgte ould work.
> ...



I wouldn't call a 13b unreliable unless boosted with bad tuning.  The NA engines can hit 200k.  

I'd look for something with some lowend torque though for drifting, I'm wondering if an LS1 is heavier than the stock engine in that AE86.


----------



## aslsmm (Jun 5, 2011)

So i was able to get alot done today. i got the whole dash removed, the wires all out the ac/heating system out. basically gutted the car then i was able to get the motor on the motor stand by my self with out a cherry picker (yes im bragging). its so nice to have a project that i can getyjust submerged in. any way ill be back out there on tuesday getting this put all back together so ill upload another vid then.

also i watched initial D the original tokyo drift if you will. i personally thought it was better than tokyo drift. if your into chinese japanese drity knees look at these videos then. haha,


----------



## aslsmm (Jun 9, 2011)

so here is an update so far. ive got alot of stuff done, but i also have alot to do. 

i got accepted to the mechanics program at the college were im doing my pre nursing classes. so im taking 17-20 credits a term. the good news is they will help me rebuild the motor the right way. so ill be taking it in to the shop at college to get it all put back together. 

a few questions for people familiar with this motor, 
1, the fuel rail and air intake. should i get some upgraded after market ones or should i stuck with the originals and put the money saved else where for performance. 

2, i removed the glass and am going with a see through black apoxy glass copound for the windows and rear hatch, does any one need rear windows to a ae86? 

3, the front fenders are rusted at the bottom and im thinking about going with carbon fiber for the replacement, are there any real cons other than cost when switching from metal to carbon fiber? i can get the fenders, hood and back hatch all carbon fiber. that should shave off some weight, in reality though its more so i can say "yeah this is all carbon fiber" and people will go "damn that shits bad ass mang!!"


----------

